# hilfe bei fehlersuche



## martworx (28. August 2001)

jo, wer kann mir sagen wo der verdammte fehler liegt.

in meiner navigationsleiste sobald ich mit der maus über kontakt fahre
kommt die meldung: fehler auf der seite. zwar funktionierts aber es sieht eben schei*** aus. frontpage sagt was von zeile 20, das ist halt des javascript des image ready automatisch erstellt und davon hab ich =0= plan 

http://www.martworx.de

thx


----------



## Sebastian@WeDeFo (28. August 2001)

Also als ich deine Site besucht habe ist nur ein Fehler bei Contacts aufgetreten aber ansonsten funktioniert alles!

Ich würde nochmal den Code genau angucken und vielleicht findest du den Fehler ja!



mfg


sebastian


----------



## SINAC (28. August 2001)

*fehler?*

Bei mir kam kein Fehler:>


----------



## Dunsti (28. August 2001)

uff .... 

hab lange gesucht, und hab auch was gefunden:

Dein Script macht folgendes: es tauscht die Grafiken in mehreren <IMG>-Tags gleichzeitig aus.
Demenstprechend muss es für jedes Argument der Funktion *changeImages() * auch ein zugehöriges <IMG>-Tag geben.
Dieses fehlt aber bei *navixcom_50* (da ist die Grafik als Background einer Tabellenzelle angegeben).

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## martworx (29. August 2001)

super, thx.

was allerdings merkwürdig ist, ist das es bei einer anderen version nicht zu dieser fehlermeldung kam. da waren die bilddateien aber gif's.
noch etwas ich hab mir den htmltext dieser älteren version angeschaut, da wurden im javascript nur die dateien aufgeführt die auch tatsächlich bei mouseover verändert werden. in der jetzigen version werden eben alle dateien im javascript aufgeführt.
ausserdem gibts im images ordner auch ein navixcom_50_mouseover.jpg!!!????
frag ich mich echt wozu, denn da passiert ja nix!!
hab ich da bei image ready vieleicht was in den optionen verändert?

bzw. ist das normal wenn man die bilddateien optimiert um ladezeit zu sparen?


----------

